
Gumroad adds Subscriptions - iambot
http://blog.gumroad.com/post/57530616907/selling-subscriptions-with-gumroad
======
apphrase
I wonder if this can turn into a payment gateway solution for SaaS startups.
Gumroad has a pretty decent track record of functional yet pretty(as in not
boring) payment pages... Interesting update

